# Segunda pessoa do plural



## luis masci

Oi gente, eu conheço que é “vocês” no Brasil, mas como acho que o português e espanhol percorreram parecidos rumos eu pensei se em português de Portugal usa-se “vosotros” como segunda pessoa do plural, tal como acontece na Espanha. 

Obrigado
Correçôes sarám sempre bemvindas


----------



## Tomby

Eu diria que não. Penso que "_vosotros_" (espanhol), em português é *vós*. Os portugueses nunca usam "_vosotros_".
Acho que "vós" é pouco usado, só por parte, _v. g._, de um conferencista numa palestra ou de um padre num sermão dirigindo-se os fregueses.
Esperemos as opiniões dos colegas portugueses.


----------



## pickypuck

É empregado em algumas áreas do Norte mas o usual é utilizarem "vocês". Disseram-me que há algumas décadas o normal era dizer "vós" mas com a influência das novelas brasileiras fizeram o troco. Isto é verdade?

¡Olé!


----------



## Alentugano

Viva, pickypuck!
Eu não lhe saberia dizer qual a influência das novelas brasileiras. O que sei é que aqui pelo sul de Portugal não é *nada* usual a utilização de "vós" como forma de tratamento. E sempre foi assim desde que me lembro - e já estou na casa dos trinta. O mais comum é as pessoas tratarem-se por tu ou por você.


----------



## brusr

Pickypuck, não tenho certeza se a mudança de vós para vocês ocorreu por causa das novelas, mas acho que não foi.O que sei é que vós (pelo menos aqui no brasil) é uma forma de tratamento que caiu em desuso já há muito tempo (dificilmente, na literatura brasileira, pós anos 20, vc vá encontrar tal forma de tratamento).


----------



## luis masci

Acho que “vos” é a segunda pessoa do singular e não do plural. Não sei se estou certo. Para mim so “vosotros” é segunda Pessoa do plural.
Aquí na Argentina (se alguém está interesado) nós usamos “vos” em lugar de “tú” como singular e “ustedes” (maneira formal e informal) como plural.

-----------------
Correçôes sarám sempre bemvindas


----------



## brusr

Luis, vós é a segunda pessoa do plural sim.Tu é a segunda pessoa do singular:

Eu
Tu
Ele

Nós
Vós
Eles


----------



## luis masci

Haaa desculpe me, acho que eu confundí com o espanhol.

*Espanhol*
Yo
Tú /vos 
El

Nosotros
Vosotros /ustedes
Ellos


----------



## Tomby

Caro Luís, com licença, una mínima correcção: o pronome pessoal masculino da terceira pessoa do singular em espanhol é "*él*" (com acento), em português "_ele_". Em espanhol "el" é um artículo definido, em português "_o_". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## luis masci

Ok Tomba gracias; y dicho sea de paso Luis no lleva acento.  

Saludos
Luis


----------



## jonquiliser

Mas então, ainda não me quedou claro: que usam em Portugal para se referiren, de modo informal, a varias pessoas? Vocês?


----------



## Outsider

> Mas então, ainda não está claro para mim: o que usam em Portugal para se referirem, de modo informal, a várias pessoas? Vocês?


Sim.


----------



## jonquiliser

Muito conciso e claro! 

Obrigada, também pelas correcções!


----------



## Lusitania

No Norte ainda utilizam o vós "ides onde?" por exemplo. Cá mais para baixo diríamos "Onde vão?", "Onde vai?"
Mas penso que mesmo no Norte vai perdendo o uso com as novas gerações.

Abraços


----------



## Hellsepp

Olá! Tenho duas perguntas: 1. É que no mundo lusitano há alguma coisa como "Amigos da Segunda Pessoa" (associação, movimento)? 2. A Bíblia até hoje parece ser resistente contra tais inovações. Quem sabe mais?


----------



## Carfer

Hellsepp said:


> Olá! Tenho duas perguntas: 1. É que no mundo lusitano há alguma coisa como "Amigos da Segunda Pessoa" (associação, movimento)? 2. A Bíblia até hoje parece ser resistente contra tais inovações. Quem sabe mais?



As minhas bíblias são outras, não sou do Norte, não pertenço nem conheço nenhuma associação de amigos ou protectora de palavras em vias de extinção... e, mesmo assim, ainda uso, de quando em quando, o '_vós_'. E tudo isto sem que me sinta um marciano.


----------

